# des Abends



## Curious33

...wenn die Mütter und Frauen des Abends nicht mehr in der Küche abgehetzt sitzen müssen

¿Qué son las Frauen des Abends? Quizá mujeres que trabajan de día y de noche tienen que hacer de amas de casa.


----------



## Sowka

Hola Curious33 

"des Abends" es un adverbial de tiempo, independiente de "Frauen". Un ejemplo:

_Ich gehe des Abends gern spazieren.
Des Abends singen wir Lieder._

 Es un modo de expresión elevado y un poco antiguo, en mi opinión.


----------



## nievedemango

Solemos decir: .... wenn die Mütter und Frauen *am Abend* nicht mehr in der Küche ......

oder: ..... wenn die Mütter und Frauen *abends* nicht mehr in der ......


"_.... des Abends..._" no es solo un poco antiguo, sino es muy antiguo! Yo no pienso que sea elevado. 

Como ya dice Sowka, _"des Abends_" es independiente y no tiene nada que ver con las mujeres.


----------



## jordi picarol

nievedemango said:


> Solemos decir: .... wenn die Mütter und Frauen *am Abend* nicht mehr in der Küche ......
> 
> oder: ..... wenn die Mütter und Frauen *abends* nicht mehr in der ......
> 
> 
> "_.... des Abends..._" no es solo un poco antiguo, sino es muy antiguo! Yo no pienso que sea elevado.
> 
> Como ya dice Sowka, _"des Abends_" es independiente y no tiene nada que ver con las mujeres.


---
Ahora tengo un problema; ¿es elevado o no es elevado?
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Captain Lars

No es tan antiguo, es simplemente elevado.


----------



## nievedemango

Es muy antiguo y nadie lo utiliza. A lo mejor dicen que es elevado, pero en cuanto alguien lo utilice, la gente piensa: "¡Qué raro habla este tío!"

Pues, es solo mi opinión como germanista y lingüista con experiencia de unos 40 años. 

unos ejemplos:
Abends trinke ich ein Bier.
Am Abend trinke ich ein Bier.
_Des Abends_ trinke ich ein Bier.  Pues, creo que ni siquiera en la alta sociedad hablan así.

Abends arbeiten wir im Garten.
Am Abend arbeiten wir im Garten
_Des Abends_ arbeiten wir im Garten.     Captain Lars: No creo que la gente elevada hable así. ¿Es que tú lo crees? ¿O tú lo usas?

Abends gehen wir spazieren.
Am Abend gehen wir spazieren.
_Des Abends_ gehen wir spazieren. 

Se puede encontrar esta expresión en la literatura o en textos antiguos.

Saluditos


----------



## jordi picarol

Sigo sin acabar de entender. ¿Hay en Alemania una gente elevada que usa "des Abends", pero no trabaja en el jardín?
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## nievedemango

¡Disculpa, Jordi, lo de _trabajar en el jardín_ era solo un ejemplo y no tiene nada que ver con la gente elevada o no. Lo siento.

De todos modos hoy en día no hay nadie que utilice _des Abends_ .....


----------



## Captain Lars

¿Por qué tiene que no haber nadie que lo utilice simplemente porque cayó más o menos en desuso?

Una palabra cae en desuso cuando no hay nadie quien la enuncie, y no porque hay alguien que pronuncie la sentencia.

En lo que respecta a "des Abends":
Admito que no lo utiliza muy frecuentemente, y seguro que no lo uso en cualquier contexto coloquial. Pero esto no significa que me suene antiguo. Son dos cosas distintas. En un libro, o cualquier carta, espero encontrarlo. Y por ello sí pertenece al habla culta: su uso distingue.


Perdonad, por favor, estoy seguro que he cometido un par de fallos con el subjuntivo.


----------

